

FrumiOS: a simple object-system for Clojure - icey
http://s-expressions.com/2009/12/10/frumios-a-silly-object-system-for-clojure/

======
papaf
Not to play down the cool use of clojure here but multimethods already provide
a flexible and powerful object system: <http://clojure.org/multimethods>

